# English grad has found a job in Atlanta - update Jan. 1



## RangerWickett (Sep 19, 2004)

_Update:  I have a job, at a local grocery store.  It's not much, but it'll pay the bills.  I just have to wait for orientation on the 8th, and all will be well.  Also, on the 10th I have an interview for a library job, something I really want.  It's at my old college, and it would be a treat to work there.  Of course, if someone knows a publishing job in the Atlanta area, I'd still rather be working in writing, but libraries are still good.

Wish me luck, and Happy New Year._


The following entry is dated, and no longer needed.

I have writing skills, and I graduated with a bachelor's degree in English/Creative Writing.  I'm skilled with Adobe Photoshop and I have worked in a campus library for the past four years.  I can type 70 words per minute, am friendly, and would make a great host, or secretary, or office assistant, or clerk.  However, due to the extremely urgent nature of my unemployment, I am willing to do anything.

I have no car, but if I get hired somewhere I could get there with MARTA.  The problem is finding a job.  If anyone knows anyone who is in a position to get me a job, please, please help.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 22, 2004)

did you get ahold of these/this guy(s)?

Here's the address:

Goodman Games
672 Woodland Ave. SE
Atlanta, GA 30316
__________________
Joseph Goodman
Goodman Games
www.goodman-games.com
info@goodman-games.com


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2004)

Still looking for a job.  Very very desperate.  In fact, so incredibly desperate that if you want me to clean your gutters or kill cockroaches for you, I'd do it.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 29, 2004)

Get a copy of the local yellow pages and call/visit every temp agency you find.  They'll be able to get you a "stopgap" job - even if it's data entry - much faster than you can find one yourself.  

If you have a degree, you may consider calling your local school district to see what kind of hoops you might have to jump through to become a substitute teacher.  Right off the top of my head, these are two places you may be able to find some work with quickly - temp agencies are constantly getting new calls, and school districts may not need you every day - or even at all, but most school districts are chronically short of teachers - even subs - and even a couple of days a week can help pay the bills (you may have to take some sort of qualifying test, though, which may cost money - not sure - and you probably will have to provide transcripts).  

Grab the "help wanted" ads in your local newspaper and call every one.  Talk to as many people as will listen.

And, not trying to be snarky, Ryan, but if you're truly desperate, have you checked around at the local McDonalds/Burger King/Wal-mart/etc.?  I know the pay there won't be great, but it may at least be enough to tide you over until something else comes up.

Better yet, if you can get it, look into working at your local supermarket.  The wages may not be much better than the places I quoted above, but the benefits usually are.

Living in California, though, I don't have any "connections" I know of in Georgia that I can pull for ya.   But I thought I'd give you general advice.

Oh... and as of right now, your full-time job should be "headhunter" - as in, getting a job for yourself.  Spend a full 8 hours a day pursuing it.  That still doesn't guarantee success (took me 3 months after I graduated from college to get temp work - but that was in the recession/dot-com bust of 2000), but at least you can look at yourself and say, "hey, I'm putting forth the effort."  (Not sure, maybe you're already doing this.)  

--The Sigil


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2004)

It seems that the job market in Atlanta is just very difficult right now.  All the low-skill jobs like store clerks seem to go quickly, and though I've applied at three different grocery stores, a Blockbuster, and Target, I've gotten no calls back.  I suppose I should go pester them again, but I'm guessing they'll say I'm overqualified or something.

I will look into Temp work and teaching, though it often frustrates me that when I tell friends "I'm an English major with no job," their first reply is, "Have you considered teaching?"

I blame myself, mostly.  And my college a bit too, for not telling me what I should be doing if I wanted a job.  You'd think that'd be an important part of getting a degree.  Oh well.

I just never thought it'd be so hard to get a job.  I mean, people have things they want done, don't they?  I want to do these things for them.  What's getting in the way?

Thanks for reminding me to keep looking in different places.  For a while I got stuck on my college's careers page, assuming that it'd be easier to find a job there (also, they have about 200 different positions listed, though most require science skills).  The only job I ever got a call-back for was as a delivery boy to drive the truck of storage books between the different libraries.  And by best friend Neil got that job.

*grin*  This is one of the most frustrating things I've ever experienced.  At least I can write on the side for a small bit of cash.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 29, 2004)

FWIW, those grocery jobs offer quick advancement and long term goals to any schmo who spends enough time at it. About the quickest rate of 'schmo' to Store Manager out there.

I don't live in Atlanta, but I have friends and relatives who do. I'll take a look at your resume now...


----------



## Greylock (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude, no offense, please, no offense.

Take the next job you are offered. Micky D's or whatever. You are in a specialised world. Very specialised. Get out of it for at least the fall.

Great work if you can get it, what you are  after, but you are  limiting yourself  too much.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2004)

An English degree and some graphic design and web design skills? You might be able to parley that into an entry-level job in some company's marketing department.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2004)

did you apply at the Atlanta Journal Constitution? CNN? or TBS?


how about white wolf? they have a warehouse less than a mile from my house as the crow flies. 1500 block of Litton Dr Stone Mountain, GA 30083


----------



## Umbran (Sep 29, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> All the low-skill jobs like store clerks seem to go quickly, and though I've applied at three different grocery stores, a Blockbuster, and Target, I've gotten no calls back.  I suppose I should go pester them again, but I'm guessing they'll say I'm overqualified or something.




As far as I can tell, the modern _modus operandi_ is to not call back applicants, period.  It seems that employers figure that if the candidate is not enthusiastic enough to pursue them, they aren't enthusiastic enough to hire.

And this makes some sense in any market in which there are more candidates than jobs.  In cases where the employers must compete for employees, you get calls back.  But for most jobs, don't hold your breath wating for them.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2004)

No need to keep it here


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> did you apply at the Atlanta Journal Constitution? CNN? or TBS?




Turner's job website has very few entry-level positions listed.  Mostly they want people with several years of TV experience.  However, I did get the coolest rejection letter ever from Cartoon Network.  They sent me a T-shirt.

I'm going to apply to AJC post-haste.  I just need to do a little more research to figure out what they'd like to see in the way of 'three samples.'




> how about white wolf? they have a warehouse less than a mile from my house as the crow flies. 1500 block of Litton Dr Stone Mountain, GA 30083




I had considered White Wolf, but I hadn't thought of a logistical/stocking position.  I figured they were full up on writers (their website isn't that conducive to jobsearching).  But Stone Mountain is a bit of a commute.  Any ideas on checking up on such a job, where to look and who to contact?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> But Stone Mountain is a bit of a commute.  Any ideas on checking up on such a job, where to look and who to contact?




10.4 miles. take Stoned Mtn Freebird Rte 78. they are just off the mtn industrial exit.

Ryan ... Angelsboi... used to go dumpster diving behind their warehouse. he ended up with hundreds of books.

it takes me 22.2 minutes to get to work. and 35.1 minutes to get home due to traffic.

i'd imagine that is about the same for them.

as for contacts and such... sorry, i'm not much good. never got into white wolf personally.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 29, 2004)

Had another thought, Ryan...

Check into what you need to do to register for unemployment.  Even part-time, *you've been paying into the system; now that you're in need, don't feel bad about taking out of it.  That's what it's there for.*  A bit humbling?  Possibly.  But I'd rather be humble with a full stomach than proud with an empty one.

In fact, my dad has a pretty funny story... his PhD and first unemployment check arrived in the mail on the same day.  He said, "well, obviously I framed the PhD... I wanted to frame the unemployment check, but we needed the money too badly."  All of us go through tough times... and as the other posters have mentioned, make sure to do call backs - don't assume silence means, "no" - instead, keep checking until they actually tell you, "no."

Also, you might try the following when you apply/call/visit places other than Walmart, McDonald's, etc. where the answer's obvious... even you are told "no, we don't have an opening," ask the interviewer/receptionist/whoever is relaying that to you, "if you don't mind, may I ask how you found this job... would you recommend that service to me?"  They might be able to give you more leads, and most people will be more than willing to tell you "yeah, so-and-so agency got me this position" and now all you have to do is call so-and-so agency and that's one more place you've got your foot in the door, so to speak.  Try to turn even the "missed opportunities" to land a job into even more leads that way.

Oh, and I didn't mention teaching because I saw "English degree" - I mentioned it because I saw "four-year college degree" and that makes even a sub's job more than "unskilled entry level."

--The Sigil


----------



## DarkShadow316 (Sep 29, 2004)

We are based out of Powder Springs Ga.

www.visionaryentertainment.com


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 29, 2004)

Ryan - if you're interested in trying consulting, I can probably recommend you to the company I work for.  Send me your most current resume at kennon dot bauman at gmail.com and we can take this discussion to e-mail.  

I work for a sizeable consulting firm, and while I can't guarantee there will be something in your area, there very well may be.


----------



## Old One (Sep 29, 2004)

*How about UPS?*

Ryan,

UPS is an excellent part-time job, if you don't mind getting a bit dirty and lifting heavy stuff.  Great benefits, tuition assistance, etc.  Here is a link to the job description:

UPS Part-Time

and here are all of their GA locations:

GA UPS Locations

It looks like most of the Metro Atlanta spots are hiring.

Other ideas include:

PhotoShop Instructor - If you are good, contact the local computer training companies about getting an instructor gig, but you have to know it pretty well.

Tutor - How close are you to the local college, community college or ritzy high school?  Contact the local English departments and offer yourself as an English/writing tutor.

Technical/Copy/Contract Writing - Turn someone else's ideas into digestible English.  There are lots of technical/contract writing freelancers that do very well ($25-75,000 per year).

Good luck,

~ Old One


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 2, 2004)

If you can write, there's certainly work for you in technical documentation.

Try Entirenet: http://entirenet.net/careers.aspx

And Sakson Taylor: http://sakson.com/looking_for_work/default.htm

I know Entirenet is all about working from home -- so it doesn't matter WHERE you are. They're really great people and I almost accepted an editorial position with them just a couple of weeks ago. And they're seriously looking for people.

The people at Sakson Taylor are AWESOME. They're a Seattle company but I suspect they might have an online portion as well.

Look around at high-tech companies in your area. There might even be a Technical Communications Society (most big cities have something like that) where you live that could help you find a position.

I've been unemployed since mid-July, Ryan, so I know just what it's like. But I just found a GREAT job and I start on Wednesday. Keep your hopes up and your attitude positive. Good luck!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 2, 2004)

There's always the military (active or reserve, or civil service support).  We're always hiring.  Advanced promotion (or OCS) for college grads, we don't discriminate against English majors, training paid for, good benefits & career options (including chances for fully funded masters and PhD programs down the road), plus we repay student loans.  We have positions for print and broadcast journalists, too, if you really want to put your writing skills to work.

Heck, I'm even hiring for a civilian position right now as a requirements writer (but prior military experience is virtually required for the position).


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 4, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> ...I've gotten no calls back. I suppose I should go pester them again, but I'm guessing they'll say I'm overqualified or something..



Every single job that I've gotten, I got after I politely called back exactly a week later to see if the position had been filled or if there was any more information I could offer them. I really do think some wait to see if anyone calls back; that indicates true interest in the position. 



> I blame myself, mostly. And my college a bit too, for not telling me what I should be doing if I wanted a job. You'd think that'd be an important part of getting a degree. Oh well.



I understand what you mean. My Mom honestly thought the college would in fact place me in a job, because apparently that's what they did back in the '40's and '50's. No more. Colleges care not one whit what happens to you after you stop sending them that tuition check. 



> I just never thought it'd be so hard to get a job. I mean, people have things they want done, don't they? I want to do these things for them. What's getting in the way?



It depends on the area and it depends on who you know. There are, frankly, too many people seeking too few jobs. It depends on what you'll do, which (thankfully) sounds like anything at this moment. 

I'm sure you've heard it a thousand times by now, and I'm sure you'll hear it again: The only thing an English Degree tells today's job market that you wasted four years of college time unless you get _damn_ lucky or are willing to move, and I'm kinda surprised your college didn't tell you _that_. 

I can sympathize. I got a BS in Psychology, and got a real shock when I started looking for a job. [Younger forum members, learn from this mistake. Start your job search the day you sign up for freshman classes. Really. If you wait until the last few months to start pounding the pavement and making contacts, it's at least a year too late].

I went to the state job service here, and the woman literally laughed out loud when I gave her my major and classes. "I'm sorry, I'm about four years too late to help you, son," is what she said. She did her best, though, but all of them paid less than the retail job I already had. Certainly nothing was anything you could build an actual career on. So I sucked it up and stayed with the retail job I'd had all that time, went back to school and finished off a computer science major with business minor in a little under two years since I'd had a good chunk of the basic classes anyway. 

I'd suggest that if you find something, try to take night classes until you can get something more marketable.

Edit: A suggestion comes to mind: look at the State of Georgia Merit System. Many, many times the requirements will say 'or equivilant' or something similar. You'd be amazed at what you can convince them is 'equivilant'. And if it's like the Alabama Merit System, you can then transfer to other positions as they open. Like maybe this job here....


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've heard it a thousand times by now, and I'm sure you'll hear it again: The only thing an English Degree tells today's job market that you wasted four years of college time unless you get _damn_ lucky or are willing to move, and I'm kinda surprised your college didn't tell you _that_.
> 
> I can sympathize. I got a BS in Psychology, and got a real shock when I started looking for a job. [Younger forum members, learn from this mistake. Start your job search the day you sign up for freshman classes. Really. If you wait until the last few months to start pounding the pavement and making contacts, it's at least a year too late].



I think you're being a little hard on humanities majors here; I'd think that a large percentage of the time someone's going after an English degree, they're planning on going to grad school and/or picking up a teaching certification. Besides, hard-science majors don't fare much better; an undergrad degree in Chemistry, Biology, or Physics qualifies you for a lab tech job, or teaching high school. Doing non-grunt science work takes an advanced degree.

Engineering and Computer Science fare a lot better, in that an undergrad degree is a major help in getting a job and that advanced degrees aren't essential (and in CS, there's a definite bias against them), but it still took me three months to find a job after graduating with a CS degree at the tail end of the .com boom -- and that job sucked, the pay was way low for a newly-minted CS grad, and lasted less than a year.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 4, 2004)

I am a Software Project Manager. I've worked in software for seven years now.

I have a BA in English.

Your degree does not make your career. Certain degrees are essential for certain jobs, of course, and in some places if you don't have the right letters after your name you aren't getting an interview and that's that. But far more important than your education are your communication skills, your ability to learn and your attitude. Those are your real weapons in getting a job.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 4, 2004)

True; contacts are much more important. Having someone that knows that you know your s**t is the most valuable job resource you can possess. If someone knows that RW knows Adobe and knows skill X and skill Y, they mention to Boss Z 'Hey, I know this guy that knows this stuff; give him a call'. I've frequently heard that the best jobs never get into the various 'systems' (unless it's a company or legal requirement that interviews be performed, etc)- they're filled before it gets to that point by people that know other people. It didn't sound like RW had a lot of those, though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 4, 2004)

Again, thanks for the advice and support.  Today was taken up by ENWorld Gamer business, but tomorrow I should be completely free to foot it around the local area, going to the local shopping center and just walking down the line of stores, applying.

Of course, as has been said, if anyone knows somebody who knows somebody who might have a job for me, please let me know.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 5, 2004)

I know someone who might be able to hook you up with an editing job here in DC - but that's a bit of a jaunt, I realize...


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 5, 2004)

Time Warner's Job site has a good job search tool over all the TW properties. There's some webmaster jobs in Atlanta that sound like you might be qualified for, as well a few others. They also list positions in Alpharetta and Ft. Benning.

Another thing to look at: Local magazines, etc, as a fact checker.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2004)

This is in Atlanta: http://www.white-wolf.com/index.php?line=news&articleid=68


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 12, 2004)

Not in Atlanta, but... From the Steve Jackson Games website, discussing the sudden departure of an editor...

_There is as yet no job posting because Andrew and I were both consumed last week with getting *GURPS Fantasy* to press, and with preparing for our responsibilities for Linucon. Something should be posted soon. Actually, since we already had an empty slot in the editorial department, we'll probably be looking for two people. The first one will need to have at least two of the qualities "*GURPS* 4e god," _*"experienced editor with immaculate English skills*_," and "can work in the Austin office." The second posting, I expect, will call strongly for whichever of those we don't get with the first hire.
_


----------



## Felon (Oct 13, 2004)

Ryan, where do you live in the Atlanta area? If you don't have a car, that really makes a big difference. Commuting to Stone Mountain, for instance, seems less than feasible. 

I empathize with your situation. About 10 years ago I got my English degree in Techncal Writing and found no jobs were available that didn't require several years of experience. English degrees basically get you into grad school and little else. 

My solution was to go teach English in Asia. Spent a couple years in South Korea and it paid very handsomely at the time. Not sure if the market TOEFL still exists, but it's a great post-college experience.


----------



## Boojum (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, I'm an English major about to graduate this Spring, so I don't have any post-college experience, but I've worked with a couple of companies that focus on college-age employees.

Vector (www.vectormarketing.com) involves direct sales, which I was initially hesitant about, but decided to go with because I was familiar with and liked the product (Cutco knives).  It's really good pay as long as you're able to motivate yourself to contact people and make appointments, but it might be hard to get started depending on how many people you know in Atlanta that you could do start-up appointments with.

I also just started working at Kaplan, teaching a class on the SAT.  Probably not ideal for you since it takes a while before you would be able to get more than 6-8 hours per week, but I like it as a part-time job.  It also requires a 90th percentile score in whatever test you want to teach.

Good luck.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 13, 2004)

Kaplan has enough tutors in the local Atlanta area, and I could only get a job with them if I had a car to drive about 30 miles outside of the city.  I live in Decatur, right near my Alma Mater, Emory University.

If Steve Jackson is in Austin, TX, I might end up going there in a year or so, but I've got a lease on an apartment here that keeps me here until next August.

I am certainly not spending 8 hours a day job-searching, unfortunately, but I do try to spend a good 5 or 6 doing some sort of work, D&D or otherwise.  Just my luck that a Farscape marathon would come on just now, though.  I'll just have to hope that with employment will come enough money to buy the DVDs.  *grin*

I apply for at least 3 or 4 jobs a day, of various levels.  There are a lot of government jobs I see, but I was putting off applying because they requested basically a paper explaining why I think I'm good enough.

Anyway, I'm going to get to work.  Damned Fable.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Oct 13, 2004)

Speaking of government jobs, try the Transportation Security Agency at www.tsa.gov and the post office. The post office also has seasonal jobs that are fairly painless to get because of the Christmas rush.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 13, 2004)

Have you tried getting some help with your resume?

I don't mean any offense.  But I think you have focused on some of the wrong things.

For example, I have no idea what you want to do.  I understand that you are willing to do pretty much anything at this point.  But a resume that comes across as "I'll do anything" is not good sales.  

Also, the phone sales line focuses on the mundane tasks.  You got through Emory and we know what selling is like, so you don't need to tell us that you can do those things.  But we would like to hear how great you were at dealing with the public and interfacing with customers.

Your strongest lines are writing skills and editing experience.  But you undercut them both by focusing on games and comics.  Specific references to things like that make you sound less well rounded and imply that your focus is strongly in that area, therefore you may be less skilled in more pratical areas.  

You are good at technical writing and editing?  Great.  Stop there.

Reading your resume made me think that you can type and write and put books on a shelf and you are simply waiting for your dream fiction writing job to come along.  I know you can do a lot more than that because I have seen some of your work.  But this piece of paper does not tell me that at all.

Sorry if this sounds harsh.  I'm honestly trying to help.

Anyway, I live like 5 miles from you and work for an engineering/consulting firm in Roswell. I really don't know if we are looking for non-technical entry level right now, but it is possible.  Feel free to e-mail me if you want to discuss.  my username AT mindspring dot com


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 13, 2004)

Byron, thanks for the critique.

Part of the problem is that I'm trying to hit a lot of different venues, some of which are _not_ what I'd really like to be doing.  I'm afraid of getting multiple resumes confused, but yes, I probably ought to have one for actual 'career path' jobs and one for "Look at me, I'm a warm body" jobs.

Thanks for the offer of looking into a position, but if my geography sense is right, Roswell's too far for me to get a job right now.  I have no car.  Again, though, thanks.


----------



## Felon (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like we live near each other, Ryan. I live off of Clairmont Rd. in Decatur myself. Of course, with neither of us having vehicles, "close" is a pretty subjective term. Then again, if you're near Emory, then you're at least near a MARTA route. 

Near Emory, there's that intersection at North Decatur and Clairmont with tons of stores. Have you made the rounds there--and back again? As said before, one inquiry generally doesn't cut it. 

If you can get to Decatur station, then there's all of Decatur Square to go job-hunting, and heck from there you're only about an 10-minute train ride to Peachtree Center and Five Points. For a carless joe, that's not too bad at all. 

Like I said, I feel your pain. I've had friends who probably could've landed me a good IT job, but it would have to be out in the Gwinnet County area, which is a no-go. Really sucks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2004)

Things are looking fairly good for a library position.  It's at the same library I worked during college, and the man who vacated the position was a good friend.  He actually told me I should apply for his job when he left.

I might have been spending a bit too much time lately writing, and not enough job hunting, but it does feel good to finish a large chunk of writing work.  This is what I love, after all.

By the way, I live in the Williamsburg apartment complex, tucked in the corner of Clairmont and N. Druid Hills, behind the Golden Buddha.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 29, 2004)

Felon said:
			
		

> Sounds like we live near each other, Ryan. I live off of Clairmont Rd. in Decatur myself. Of course, with neither of us having vehicles, "close" is a pretty subjective term. Then again, if you're near Emory, then you're at least near a MARTA route.




Felon,

I've got some questions about that area, email me at:

mrfilthyike AT gmail DOT com

Thanks!


----------



## Peskara (Oct 29, 2004)

*Work for White Wolf?*

White Wolf may still be looking to fill a few positions in-house, and if you can write, we're almost always looking for freelance writers and sometimes freelance editors, though freelance doesn't pay much. Also I know that MARTA bus lines run pretty close to the offices. If you want to try it out, contact me offline. I'm in the production department, but I can get contact info for editing and development for you or forward your resumé.

shadowlord@white-wolf.com


----------



## neg (Oct 29, 2004)

*Once you are settled*

Once you are settled Ryan and have time to look for a job that really suits your skills, you might give the larger publishing industry a try.  

I can't speak to what kind of publishing market you might have in your area, but you are on the east coast and that is a start.

Here is a list of websites I have bookmarked for when I need to do a job hunt in my industry:

http://www.publishersmarketplace.com/jobs/

http://www.publishersweekly.com/index.asp?layout=channel&channel=industryResources

http://www.bookjobs.com/index.php

I apologize if the first two links trip you up with subscriptions, but they shouldn't.  The third link is for entry level positions and is geared for young graduates entering the publishing field for the first time.

I can confidently say that you can always find a marketing job in publishing.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions I can help with.

-neg


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 2, 2004)

Any luck with your job hunt RW?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2004)

A former supervisor at my college's library moved to a different position, and he is recommending me to replace him.  The job opening went up last Tuesday, and I've been told to expect to hear back by next week Tuesday on whether I'll get an interview.  Of course, an interview will be amusing, because I already know everyone at the library from working there four years during college, but at least I should have a good chance to get the job.

Also, I am quite impressed with how much more writing I get done per day when I'm unemployed.  Still haven't sold anything fiction-wise, though. *grin*


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Ranger!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 3, 2004)

Three letters Ryan.  CDL.  You'll never need look for a job again (They'll come begging to you).


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2004)

Mike, maybe you could elaborate on those three letters just a smidgen.  What's CDL?


----------



## Naathez (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't help, being here in Italy and all. And I want to keep this short so as not to steal from you any valuable time you might use looking for a job.

But I'm in sales, and over here it's a terrible time - firms have no money and mostly no intention to buy what I sell (office machinery). I risk my job every day, every missed sale.

So I simply know the tension. And I thought (It WOULD for me) that it might be good for you to know you're not alone, and someone (surely someone else too, but add me to the list) is cheering and crossing his fingers for you.

Keep it up and hold on tight... it'll all work out.

Hope this isn't too useless and too silly...


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2004)

My grandmother's family was from Italy.  I consider it a good sign.


----------



## Naathez (Nov 3, 2004)

Then Buona fortuna, amico mio.


----------



## Kesho (Nov 3, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Mike, maybe you could elaborate on those three letters just a smidgen.  What's CDL?




My guess would be Commercial Driver License...

Plenty of different oportunities here, each with its pros and cons - long haul, short haul, bus, basically anything on the road that is owned by a company...


----------



## diaglo (Nov 3, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Three letters Ryan.  CDL.  You'll never need look for a job again (They'll come begging to you).




the man doesn't even have a car.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2004)

Dude, I don't even have a _bed_.  Futon all the way.

Maybe I could get a Rickshaw license.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 3, 2004)

Trucks come with beds in the back.

CDL is "Commerical Driver's License."  If you have held a Driver's license for a year it takes about 4 weeks of training to get a CDL.  Many companies, such as Swift Transportation, will pay for that training if you sign on for a year.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 5, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Trucks come with beds in the back.
> 
> CDL is "Commerical Driver's License."  If you have held a Driver's license for a year it takes about 4 weeks of training to get a CDL.  Many companies, such as Swift Transportation, will pay for that training if you sign on for a year.




Hmmmm....what does that usually pay??


----------



## Xath (Nov 5, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Trucks come with beds in the back.
> 
> CDL is "Commerical Driver's License."  If you have held a Driver's license for a year it takes about 4 weeks of training to get a CDL.  Many companies, such as Swift Transportation, will pay for that training if you sign on for a year.




I'm really lucky in this department.  University of Maryland, College Park's Shuttle program is constantly hiring new drivers.  Training is paid ($8/hour) and they pay for you to train and get your commerical driver's license, which I think normally costs $700.  They give it to you as long as you promise to work for them for one semester (starting wage $8.50).  Then you have your CDL and can drive pretty much anything.

Check with your local colleges if you still can't find work.  Chances are, if they have a shuttle system, they'll offer something like this.  And they don't just hire students.


----------



## Xath (Nov 5, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....what does that usually pay??





Most professional transport companies pay by the mile.  So if you do National or Inter-state transport, you can easily rack up the big bucks.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 5, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Most professional transport companies pay by the mile.  So if you do National or Inter-state transport, you can easily rack up the big bucks.




USA Today recently ran an article that stated that Truck Drivers earn $32,732 / year.  While that's 10% more than the blue collar average, it's fallen behind the average for all jobs.  Incidently, truck wages have not gone up since the 70's, they've gone down.  But they have hit their rock bottom.  The industry is 150,000 jobs short.

But I'd be lying if I said it was a good industry to go into.  For the sacrifices in you're personal life you're required to make the pay is WOEFULLY short.  Few jobs require 110 hr work weeks and no other industry systematically encourages it's employees to LIE about their work hours - risking criminal prosecution in the process up to and including death penalty worthy charges (First Degree Murder via vehicle).  The industry is rotten to it's core, that's why I got out.

Sadly, the drivers themselves are on average very good folk being exploited by megacorporations with nothing but disdain for personal safety and human rights.  

And I'll stop there - I'm waxing political and that's not accepted here.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, as a quick update, I'm still unemployed, and once again things are looking dire.  I can probably scrape by another month on loans from relatives if necessary, but that really hurts my sense of self worth.  Tomorrow will consist of lots of walking and calling of temp agencies, and hoping that someone will give a flip and actually want to help me become a useful member of society.

There's still one job I'm on a list for, but there are at least 4 other people in running for it, and my mistake before was thinking that getting an interview actually meant I was doing well.  That's why I slacked off in late November.

Well, please wish me luck, and again, if you can get me a position I'll be ridiculously grateful.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 13, 2004)

Wickett, are you adverse to moving up to Knoxville TN? (About 200 miles from where you are). I'm trying to get set up down there to cut down on my commute and get a job more exciting than clerking a gas station (which is about all Williamsburg has). Setting up an apartment is easier when split two ways.

EDIT: ITT in Knoxville also needs qualified tutors in English and Composition I think (I'd have to ask).


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 13, 2004)

I've got a lease here until August.  I swear, I thought there'd be no way I could stay unemployed this long.  I've been slacking, but that will have to change.

Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2004)

Driving I-70 across Missouri between Kansas City and St. Louis (the billboard capitol of the world) my wife and I saw numerous billboards for adult bookstores and adult toystores.  A couple of them had a line that read:

"CDL discounts"

We just thought that was hilarious.


We saw something funny this weekend, too.
We were downtown Richmond driving around, and saw a clothing store that had a sign that said "Afrocentric designs".  So, no big deal about that, although I don't have any idea what constitutes an "afrocentric design".  But, at the bottom it said "pastor discounts".


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 13, 2004)

I've got nothing in your area, but I work for a major consulting firm in the DC area.  English majors are certainly not turned away.  Secondarily, my wife works at a legislative research firm, and I _know_ that they're hiring, _urgently_.  Currently around $15/hour. 

I know you've got a lease on an apartment for another month, but the worst you can do is lose the deposit.  If there aren't jobs in Atlanta, you have to get out of there - it sounds like you're drowning, and that's not good.  

Anyway, if you can consider a change in scenery, shoot me a copy of your resume.  

kennon.bauman @ gmail.com

carpe diem, RW.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I've got nothing in your area, but I work for a major consulting firm in the DC area.  English majors are certainly not turned away.  Secondarily, my wife works at a legislative research firm, and I _know_ that they're hiring, _urgently_.  Currently around $15/hour.
> 
> I know you've got a lease on an apartment for another month, but the worst you can do is lose the deposit.  If there aren't jobs in Atlanta, you have to get out of there - it sounds like you're drowning, and that's not good.
> 
> ...



 Indeed RW - I (The_Universe's wife) work with a lot of English Majors... and, my company is hiring :::all::: over the place.  We are an internet-based company that focuses on the organization of grassroots campaigns for individuals and companies, alike. 

There are two main positions open at the moment, Legislative Researcher and Client Service Manager.  However, there's lots of room for advancement... would present you with the possibility of moving into Creative Services at some later date (that's where I hope to end up once I graduate).

Legislative Researchers: DESPERATELY NEEDED.  It's the lowest paying of the open positions at $10-$15/hour... but, it's what I do and I really, really love it.

Client Service Managers: If you have good people skills and can tolerate a little stress, an English major could certainly work in this department.  Pay is better and you get benies.

If you're interested, check out our website at www.democracydata.com and email me with your resume.  If you have any questions, email me and I can fill you in.

elizabeth.bauman @ gmail.com


----------



## Laurel (Dec 15, 2004)

*Just a thought*

If you are still looking and okay with a possible hour commute, you can try jobs in the Chattanooga, TN area.  Used live there and Atlanta is where everyone flowed to, but from what I have been hearing things have started to switch north.  New Jobs and positions in Chattanooga are opening up as the city is renovated and revived.  
As stated though it is about an hour to an hour and half drive though from Atlanta. And though a smaller city, it is still classified as a city  
Don't have too many helpful contacts in the area anymore, but I will ask around and see.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 22, 2004)

Just as an update, I still don't have a job, and it's looking unlikely that I'll get one before the new year, which is rather disappointing.  I'm trying to increase my writing output for E.N. Publishing enough that I'll be able to support myself, but I'm worried and more than a little stressed.

I'm really hoping I hear back from any of the 50+ places I've applied to, but even restaurants and grocery stores don't want to hire me, it seems.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, and maybe say a few prayers for a Christmas miracle or two.

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Dec 22, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just as an update, I still don't have a job, and it's looking unlikely that I'll get one before the new year, which is rather disappointing.




Ryan,

Have you considered going back to school?



> Happy Holidays to everyone.




Same to you and best of luck in your search.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 2, 2005)

I am just awaiting the drug test to go through, but it looks like I'm going to be hired by a grocery store just down the street from me.  I know, it's not great, but it's a job.  That does relieve me, but somehow I'm still unhappy.  I feel like I'm not getting enough done.  I wanted to go into the new year with optimism, but I'm finding it hard.

Thanks for all the support.  Something finally went right.  Now I just have to make sure I keep my chin up and do right by myself.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 2, 2005)

congrats.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 2, 2005)

Ryan,

Congrats on getting a job going - at least it should let you keep your head above water while you try to sort out a more satisfying position.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 3, 2005)

As long as the bills are paid, and you have a place to sleep...you're better off than many people in the world, and for that anyone w/ security should be happy.  Good luck on the library job, I'm envious, you know I'd kill to work in a library!  :\


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 3, 2005)

Way to go!!!

Last summer, I did much the same thing you did/are doing - I searched and searched, but found nothing.  So, in a last-ditch effort, I took a job as a waitress at Applebees.  Though I did not enjoy it, it was money.  And, while I was at Applebees, I kept searching for something that I *would* enjoy... and, eventually, I found it.  As a matter of fact, I'm sitting in my cube at work *right now* posting when I should be doing something else.  

Good job and good luck!


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats. Now work on that writing and put out the next killer fantasy trilogy!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats! Job=money and with that you can continue to look for other jobs if you want.

Continued good luck!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I'm sitting in my cube at work *right now* posting when I should be doing something else.




Now THAT'S the American way.


----------



## Rel (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm really glad to hear this, RW.  I hadn't posted in this thread but I'd been wracking my brains trying to think of any leads I could give you in Atlanta.  My wife's aunt works at Emory and I asked her if they had any openings but came up with nothing.

So anyway, congrats, although I must quote Raising Arizona, "You're young and you've got your health.  What do you want with a job?"


----------



## Wycen (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Ryan.  I myself just got offered a full time position at the place I've been temping at.  I'll probably accept, but not because I like the work or anything.  Just figured it would be something else to put on my resume and grab some cash.


----------



## Naathez (Jan 4, 2005)

I am so EXCEEDINGLY happy for you. I've been hoping and thinking and wishing you'd get settled. Glad you did.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats matey


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Ryan  Hope the Library thing works out for you


----------



## Berandor (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats! So your drugs came out o.k.?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, there's an embarrassingly silly snag.  It seems that to get hired, I have to have a current valid ID.  I live in Georgia now, and my Texas driver's license expired on my birthday (December 24), so I have to get a Georgia ID.  But to get a Georgia ID, I need to show my _original_ birth certificate, or a certified copy.  No offense, but I know almost for **** sure that some of the people working at Publix did not bring a copy of their birth certificate over with them from Mexico.

It'll be at least a few days if my mom happens to have my birth certificate handy.  Otherwise it'll be 3 weeks to get it mailed in from California.  Or I could spend 2 weeks and lie and say I'm still a Texas resident to renew my Texan license.  Or I need to get a passport.

Amusing for anyone but the person who stood in line for 2 hours at the DMV just to be told that if I can't prove I was born, I can't legally be a person.  *weak grin*


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Ryan, I'm glad. It's tough times looking for work, I know, and you don't always get the job you wanted out the gate. Best thing you can do is make the most of the opportunity you get, and keep your eyes open for more.

But drug tests? A driver's license? WTF? For a job at a grocery store? I mean, I work in a high-tech company with sensitive information, millions of dollars' worth of equipment, thousands of customers, and nobody ever asked me for a drug test or identification. Is this SOP in the States? Or Georgia? Or are these freakishily anal-retentive grocers you're working for?

Anyway, I wouldn't sweat it. If they've decided they want you, I'm sure they won't worry too much about a piece of ID taking a few days. There's always a way to sort these things out.

Seriously, a drug test? I'm surprised that's _legal_. What are they worried about? Or rather, why do they care if you do things in your off-hours, as long as you're getting your job done?

Sorry, I could rant quite excessively on this. I will stop. But I am curious as to whether or not this is standard procedure nowadays in the States. Nobody else seems surprised, so perhaps it is.

But I am glad somebody's giving you a chance. That's all a smart guy like you is going to need.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, drug tests are common for mundane jobs in the States.  The drug test only consisted of them sticking a piece of foam on a stick into my mouth, swapping it for saliva, then sealing it in a little plastic capsule to send to a lab.  It would be politics if I were to say that I disagree with the laws in general, but for some reason you can drive recklessly and just get a ticket, but if you smoke marijuana, you can lose your job.

It's just good that I don't like marijuana, but a few of my college friends are bitter about having to give up their little habit.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll just say I'm startled and leave it at that. For all I know, it's like that in Canada too, for new graduates. My "just-out-of-unversity" job-hunting days were a LONG time ago.


----------

